# Secrets of the wife



## Einstein (Mar 19, 2009)

A couple on their honeymoon are in bed on their wedding night...

The wife whispers to her husband that there is something she must tell him.

"What is it my darling" asks the husband. "Well" says the wife, "In my former life I used to be a hooker!"

"Wow, I find that so exciting" says the husband, "tell me more my darling..."

"Well, ok then, my name was Nigel and I played for the Saracens"


----------



## Steff (Mar 19, 2009)

great


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 20, 2009)

In my former life I was a hooker but played for Eastbourne College! Wonderful joke David!


----------

